# Home-upholstery job



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

My 67 interior is original with the seat covers still in reasonable shape. That being said, sitting on the buckets and particularly the rear bench feels like sitting on sunken foam. I plan on ordering kits from Legendary and pretty sure I can handle the bench re-do but not so confident on the buckets. For those of you that have done them, were you happy with the results or in retrospect is it best to farm this out to the pros? I've watched their videos and can follow directions but don't want to ruin new materials. 

Also, did you media blast the frames/springs or go the route of evaporust or similar product? Did you seal them with paint?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

My wife and I did the two buckets with legendary kit in the summer. All new springs, foam as well. You define timely need a helper and go slow. It is a tough job, but you can do it. Ours turned out great, looks really super.

The frames were in great shape, thought about paining them, but 50 years they looked that good with no coating, so thought the factory did ok on that and left them bare, they are covered of course.

Get the best hog ring pliers and lots of hog rings...it tales more than you think, take you time and get it straight. We did one one week and one the next...did not rush it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I would recommend doing the springs as well....you won't want to do it again, and it makes the real difference


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I've read some reviews saying to stay clear of repro springs. Better to find a used set or repair the ones I've got. Any issues with yours? The underside of my bench looks intact but I haven't had the covers off the buckets to inspect their condition.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have had a bunch of strato buckets recovered with repro covers. Up until about 10 years ago, my upholstery guy would build up the original foam on the bolsters, wouldn't replace the foam. As time has marched on, the core bucket seats I get in, just aren't as nice as they used to be, and replacing seat foam buns is a must.

The first repro bucket seat foam I bought was from the AZ bunch, as the bucket seat springs set up high and firm, didn't replace them. Those particular seats have held up well. Some seats, one can tell, the springs set to low, too much seat time on them, have several '68 buckets like that, the frames are nice, but need complete lower seat springs replaced.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I plan to order the ACI buns. The car has 86k on it and 79k of those miles were driven by my mom who is on the small side at 5'2". I'm sure the drivers side will show some wear but I'm hoping the springs are salvageable.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I think the spring change made the biggest difference. I am 4th the owner and have the original window sticker and documented mileage, buy hey they are 50 years old and lose their temper.

I don't guess you can get any but repop springs, NOS be pretty hard to locate. They looked great and sit great, 100 times better. Not sure the foam alone would have made much difference. Legendary gets em from a sub contractor, but I am just glad they make em....

With new springs, foam and batting all around and the New covers....should get lot's of miles!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Did you do both the lower springs and seat backs or just the lowers? I'm buying the covers from Legendary but I'm considering buying the foams and springs locally. NPD carries ACI and repro springs and they have a warehouse near my office. Could save me a lot on shipping. I'm assuming springs come from a limited number of suppliers for these cars.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Did both back and lowers, everything new but frame, I bought them from Legendary at the Good Guys show, so I show sale price. I agree that there can only be a couple of makers, I think mine came from Arkansas? Maybe.

I like NPD as well, good service and fast shipping. Nothing but good from them...

Good luck, it is a tough job, but you can do it with a helper, I did have to trim the foam a little..they turned out grear:eek2:


----------

